# Next Competition



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Planning another competition as a thank you for clicking the Ebay and Amazon links.

Any idea's on how we should do this one? Photo comp, prize draw, something else?

Here are the prizes just as a taster, there will be two 



















Prizes worth nearly 600 Euro's the winner will get the 400 Euro Automatic and the runner up the quartz PVD one.

Both watches were samples from Praetorian watches and do have a few marks as were sent out for revews but they are free :clap:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Just throwing it into the brainstorming session (provided there is one...).

How about participants get to take a creative picture with the main subject being, obviously, a watch, a number of watches, a watch movement, etc. Imagination and creativity would be more important than the quality of the photo. There could be a specific theme or just free for all.

At the end of the competition people will give 9 points to 3 people: 5 points, 3 points and 1 point. Most points wins.

PS: That automatic is really lovely...


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Post code lottery?
I love a photo comp, bit it's not always an even playing ground.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah that is true...


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*I too enjoyed the photo comp last time (i even ate part of the subject after) but IMO the prize draws seem to get more entries with its level playing field.*

*But i'm sure whatever is decided it will be well attended for such great looking prizes yet again. * :thumbs_up:

*(n.b) if it is decided to be a photo comp i may get fatter. * :scared:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy said:


> Planning another competition as a thank you for clicking the Ebay and Amazon links.
> 
> Any idea's on how we should do this one? Photo comp, prize draw, something else?
> 
> ...


 Not sure if it is just the light when taking the photos but the automatic seems much easier to read whilst the quartz hurt my eyes.

Is the prize distribution fair? DaveyP normally wins but he prefers quartz watches so for him winning could be losing. :angry:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I like them both... Does that double my chances?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> Just throwing it into the brainstorming session (provided there is one...).
> 
> How about participants get to take a creative picture with the main subject being, obviously, a watch, a number of watches, a watch movement, etc. Imagination and creativity would be more important than the quality of the photo. There could be a specific theme or just free for all.
> 
> ...


 +1 on imagination and creativity. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

How about the most obnoxious post on a specific day....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> How about the most obnoxious post on a specific day....


 Let's make it even more difficult! You have to guess which day is the specific day to make the most obnoxious post. That couldn't possibly go astray. 

Later,
William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! I do like both of those! They remind me of the Luminox models. Would be happy to win either. Not sure what format the comp should take, but I do like it when the members vote for a winner.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

How about, if everyone gives me a watch (no rubbish mind), the winner of the competition is the person that gives me the best watch.

Rob....


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow, they are both fantastic prizes! Whatever is decided I'm going to enter and cross my fingers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

No idea on the competition format I'm afraid, but great prizes. Having tested out the automatic it's a great watch. PVD looks good too.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

I think we should keep it very low key so I have more chance of winning that automatic :tongue:

Random draw?

Like the original post and comment on what watch you would like?

Whatever the format I'm in :yes:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just had an idea, how about "Design a watch" ? Design a watch via Photoshop or a hand drawing and the two with the most votes wins, what do you think?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Roy said:


> Just had an idea, how about "Design a watch" ? Design a watch via Photoshop or a hand drawing and the two with the most votes wins, what do you think?


 Great gesture again Roy that sounds like a great idea


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Just had an idea, how about "Design a watch" ? Design a watch via Photoshop or a hand drawing and the two with the most votes wins, what do you think?


 Unfortunately, that would count me out. I don't have the computer skills or programs to 'make' a virtual watch, and my drawing skills have never passed the 'matchstick' man stage....


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

First - thanks for offering two great watches Roy. There are photographs and photographs, so your last suggestion means a different level of creativity. So, +1 for that.

Slinks away to find an HB pencil......

mike


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Unfortunately, that would count me out. I don't have the computer skills or programs to 'make' a virtual watch, and my drawing skills have never passed the 'matchstick' man stage....


 I'm with you on that one Roger!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Unfortunately, that would count me out. I don't have the computer skills or programs to 'make' a virtual watch, and my drawing skills have never passed the 'matchstick' man stage....


 Rog all I am going to say is

machstick men and matchstick cats and dogs

and Lowry

:thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Iceblue said:


> Rog all I am going to say is
> 
> machstick men and matchstick cats and dogs
> 
> ...


 I have trouble with the men, let alone the cats and dogs! :laughing2dw:

Of course you realise that Davey P will walk this one....he uses these drawing programs all the time...... :baby:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Design a watch ? Who do you think we are, Patek Philippe ? :baby:

It would be an interesting contest but I bet 90% of us have never done this before... Also I don't think Photoshop is the right one for designing and creating sketches...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, I'll think of something else.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Perhaps we could design just the dial, markers, hands, date/no date etc. and skip the case, lugs, crown as that would require multiple angles, the ability to draw something that looks tridimensional and, thus, multiple sketches... not to mention dimensions and various other details... Just a thought.

And to make it fair for everyone only pen and paper/pencil could be accepted...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roy said:


> Ok, I'll think of something else.


 Dammit :bash:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This would be about the best I could do.......have I won?..... :sadwalk:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This would be about the best I could do.......have I won?..... :sadwalk:


I've seen people bid for worse on ebay...!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

May I respectfully ask whoever is judging the competition to close their eyes and visualize their dream timepiece......then count that as my entry! :thumbs_up:

Alan


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> Is the prize distribution fair? DaveyP normally wins but he prefers quartz watches so for him winning could be losing. :angry:


 You've hit the nail on the head there mate, I will be keeping my fingers crossed and hoping to win 2nd prize. Mmmm, quartz.... :tongue:

I'd say keep it simple and go for a random prize draw - I normally do quite well in those :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This would be about the best I could do.......have I won?..... :sadwalk:


 I like the effort Roger, but perhaps the hands should be different lengths and an 11 o'clock marker might help. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ok, I'll think of something else.


 Good idea especially after seeing @Roger the Dodger's creation. Albeit it was a great effort.... if you're five years old. tee hee hee


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roy,

how about putting all the names of the forum members who make a purchase (over whatever value of your choice) from you over the next say 3 or 4 months in to a hat ...

personally i hope you would wear the hat and just give me the auto ; leaving the quartz as a prize for the hat of names in the new year


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> personally i hope you would wear the hat and just give me the auto ; leaving the quartz as a prize for the hat of names in the new year


 Just in case I didn't make myself clear in my previous post, I HAVE GOT DIBS ON THE 2ND PRIZE :angry:

:laugh:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Davey P said:


> Just in case I didn't make myself clear in my previous post, I HAVE GOT DIBS ON THE 2ND PRIZE :angry:
> 
> :laugh:


 All sorted then, auto for me and the quartz for DP. Business as usual.

Still need to have some sort of prize draw for perhaps a nato strap or something in the new year though just to keep it all above board (i can supply a strap if required).

:thumbs_up:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> All sorted then, auto for me and the quartz for DP. Business as usual.
> 
> Still need to have some sort of prize draw for perhaps a nato strap or something in the new year though just to keep it all above board (i can supply a strap if required).


 When I win that 2nd prize, you can have the strap off it mate, I don't like NATOs :tongue:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Davey P said:


> When I win that 2nd prize, you can have the strap off it mate, I don't like NATOs :tongue:


 nooooo, the nato is for the '* winner* ' .

:biggrin:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy said:


> Just had an idea, how about "Design a watch" ? Design a watch via Photoshop or a hand drawing and the two with the most votes wins, what do you think?


 The problem with that is as soon as a design is posted you will issue a forum ban thinking it was another one of those kickstarter scammers :biggrin: :laugh:

Maybe it should be an elimination comp. You start by asking for a 50p donation to the forum and 90% of entrants immediately drop out. Then you ask for a £1 donation and a few more drop out.

If memory serves, when Robden had a giveaway but asked for the incredibly high donations of £2 there were only 5 entries so you shouldn't need to make the donations too high before you are left withthe winner and runner-up By the way I thionk DaveyP did win that one.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

richy176 said:


> The problem with that is as soon as a design is posted you will issue a forum ban thinking it was another one of those kickstarter scammers :biggrin: :laugh:
> 
> Maybe it should be an elimination comp. You start by asking for a 50p donation to the forum and 90% of entrants immediately drop out. Then you ask for a £1 donation and a few more drop out.
> 
> If memory serves, when Robden had a giveaway but asked for the incredibly high donations of £2 there were only 5 entries so you shouldn't need to make the donations too high before you are left withthe winner and runner-up By the way I thionk DaveyP did win that one.


 Hear! Hear!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

as above - got to be worth a fiver a pop in a charity raffle, and punt some of the taking to charity ....

yeah , repetition , its getting late and even worse tham being sober for weeks i am now bloody caffeine free too


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Easy. We all guess how many Pounds Sterling it is to the Euro in four weeks time. Those who voted for Brexit can have two guesses, and those who believed a word Boris Johnson said can have three guesses.

Although in four weeks time, two guesses will only be worth 0.8 guesses, and three will only be worth... well, you get the idea.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

How about I donate a watch and put it up for sale on eBay, starting at £0.01? I post the link on here (to add to the click through pot!) and members have to guess the final sale price - nearest wins. Whatever price the watch fetches I will stick in the forum pot too.

The winner of the auction would be excluded from the competition, just to stop any last minute sniping to get to their nearest guess!

If anyone else wanted to host the auction then they are welcome - my eBay account has 0% feedback as I haven't used it in the past 12 months (100% feedback on 818 interactions before this, but all the buyers will see is 0% feedback  ). Plus it removes any aspect of me promoting my site, which is not the intention.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

All too complicated IMHO, it should be a straightforward random prize draw, bits of paper picked out of a hat, which should maximise my chances of bagging that all important 2nd prize...


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Two quality prizes right there Roy! It's got to be my turn to win some thing sooner or later


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've just got back from a sunny holiday. Here are the pics of my white bits:-

Hope you liked them?

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

relaxer7 said:


> Two quality prizes right there Roy! It's got to be my turn to win some thing sooner or later


 As I'm only interested in winning the 2nd prize, I'd say your chances are pretty good mate :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm wondering if this is going to be one of those complicated multi-stage entry procedures. You know, like a Chinese assembly manual translated into English. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

How about Roy gets to think of a specific watch brand, model and variation (of which a picture will be posted later) and every day he'll post one hint about it. Obviously it's meant to be as difficult and as challenging as possible so nothing like "it was worn by bond in <movie name>".

We could then do this for 5-10 watches (depending on how fast people guess). At the end of the competition 1st and 2nd prize go to the people that had the most guesses.

Models could be picked from among the more symbolic (not necessarily popular, expensive or well known brands) watches that have existed throughout time.

Then again this might not be fair to those that aren't very knowledgeable about watches...


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

I think it should be something simple....

Like how many hours until the next kickstarter is posted??

How many hours until mach owns up to owning an orange monster??

How many hours until RWP buys something from Amazon??

How many minutes until bond has a drink of vodka and hours until a pic of his LV is posted??

:laugh: :tongue: artytime: :whistling: :rltrlt:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Your all waisting your time if our friend from Huntington gets wind of it but as there is more than one prize so go for it he just can't win them all. CAN HE.?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

taffyman said:


> Your all wasting your time if our friend from Huntington gets wind of it but as there is more than one prize so go for it he just can't win them all. CAN HE.?


 Yes, he can..........


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

taffyman said:


> Your all waisting your time if our friend from Huntington gets wind of it but as there is more than one prize so go for it he just can't win them all. CAN HE.?


It's technically possible to have more than one profile so who knows? Maybe he is actually posing as several well known members. If we get the police to talk to Roy's security team () like someone else might do we can check originating IP addresses...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Pip said:


> It's technically possible to have more than one profile


 So, just out of interest, how would that be done...? Just... y'know.... out of interest.... 

:laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Pip said:


> It's technically possible to have more than one profile so who knows? Maybe he is actually posing as several well known members. If we get the police to talk to Roy's security team (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, but a few cheap smartphones from different providers will circumvent that!

Later,
William


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Ah, but a few cheap smartphones from different providers will circumvent that!
> 
> Later,
> William


 Ah! You mean "burn phones"! I watch NCIS you know! 

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

tixntox said:


> Ah! You mean "burn phones"! I watch NCIS you know!
> 
> Mike


 You mean the Samsung Galaxy Note 7? :tumbleweed:

Later,
William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I could supply you with a photo identify the object . :laugh:

.or you could ask what time (day ,hour, minute and second ) will the automatic watch stop after 20 shakes .

Just a thought.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

At this rate the competition will close before we know the rules. Maybe Roy should just pick a name at random from members who have posted on this thread. :thumbs_up:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice prizes Roy. Good luck to all who take part in the compo......especially me :laugh:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

dobra said:


> First - thanks for offering two great watches Roy. There are photographs and photographs, so your last suggestion means a different level of creativity. So, +1 for that.
> 
> Slinks away to find an HB pencil......
> 
> mike


 Photos. Great idea. What about a readers wives theme?? :thumbs_up:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> Maybe Roy should just pick a name at random from members who have posted on this thread. :thumbs_up:


 Finally, a sensible suggestion. Just forget all this photo competition nonsense, and let's get back to basics :laugh:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

........like guess the age of the watches.....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

dobra said:


> ........like guess the age of the watches.....


 No, that would involve using skill and judgement, so I'd have absolutely no chance of bagging that lovely 2nd prize....


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Finally, a sensible suggestion. Just forget all this photo competition nonsense, and let's get back to basics :laugh:


 I suggest Davey P is given the responsibility of choosing two random members as winners, obviously excluding himself. This might the best way of making sure it's fare and he doesn't land the swag. :tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Muddy D said:


> I suggest Davey P is given the responsibility of choosing two random members as winners, obviously excluding himself.


 I can only see one small problem with that suggestion...............


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Davey P said:


> I can only see one small problem with that suggestion...............


 Yes, you're right. There's no way of stopping you from winning. I think Roy should just send you the prize and put us out of any suspense


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Muddy D said:


> Yes, you're right. There's no way of stopping you from winning. I think Roy should just send you the prize and put us out of any suspense


 Finally, someone has come up with a sensible suggestion... :tongue:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Finally, someone has come up with a sensible suggestion... :tongue:


 So you said before.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

robden said:


> So you said before.


 Have you noticed, I only say "someone has come up with a sensible suggestion" when it massively increases my chances of winning........


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Have you noticed, I only say "someone has come up with a sensible suggestion" when it massively increases my chances of winning........


 Yeah I did! But don't you think, it's not the winning, it's the taking part?...........................Nah! It's not is it. Winning is everythlng.

Oh well..............congratulations on your forthcoming prize.

Rob....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

robden said:


> Yeah I did! But don't you think, it's not the winning, it's the taking part?...........................Nah! It's not is it. Winning is everythlng.
> 
> Oh well..............congratulations on your forthcoming prize.
> 
> Rob....


 :yahoo:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Perhaps the Isle of Wight is a suitable first overseas winners location. Thinks....must send Roy postage and my address......


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

dobra said:


> Perhaps the Isle of Wight is a suitable first overseas winners location.


 By sheer coincidence, here's a photo of me... Can you guess where it was taken?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


>


 We could have a looky likey comp.....whoever looks the most like a celeb wins....for instance I didn't realise you'd been moonlighting on 'Pawn Stars', Davey........or should that be Rick...?









:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Davey P said:


> By sheer coincidence, here's a photo of me... Can you guess where it was taken?


Parkhurst?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> We could have a looky likey comp.....whoever looks the most like a celeb wins....for instance I didn't realise you'd been moonlighting on 'Pawn Stars', Davey........or should that be Rick...?


 Unfortunately I would more likely end up being paired with this Muppet:










:laugh:



Pip said:


> Parkhurst?


 Not far off mate...


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Cowes after release from Parkhurst ? Oil of Woit ferry in background.

mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

dobra said:


> Cowes after release from Parkhurst ? Oil of Woit ferry in background.


 Correct - Although Pip beat you to it (by 11 hours... :laughing2dw: )


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Correct - Although Pip beat you to it (by 11 hours... :laughing2dw: )


 Ah, so that was the competition and I have won, excellent! I'm off to prepare my acceptance speech... :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Pip said:


> Ah, so that was the competition and I have won, excellent! *I'm off to prepare my acceptance speech... *


 I might be able to help you there mate, I've done loads of acceptance speeches on here in the past.... :tongue:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

robden said:


> Yeah I did! But don't you think, it's not the winning, it's the taking part?...........................Nah! It's not is it. Winning is everythlng.
> 
> Oh well..............congratulations on your forthcoming prize.
> 
> Rob....


 But in this case Davey does not want to win but be `first of the losers' by coming second :clap:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

richy176 said:


> But in this case Davey does not want to win but be `first of the losers' by coming second :clap:


 So you are saying that Davey wants to be a loser? And a first rate loser at that?

If he wants to be a loser and is a loser, then he's a winner. So he won't be a loser because he got what he wants, which makes him a winner so he won't be a loser.

I'm going for a lay down in a dark room................my brain hurts. :crazy5vh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

robden said:


> Yeah I did! But don't you think, it's not the winning, it's the taking part?...........................Nah! It's not is it. Winning is everythlng.
> 
> Oh well..............congratulations on your forthcoming prize.
> 
> Rob....


 Just no way to stop the bugger winning is there :Snore:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

robden said:


> So you are saying that Davey wants to be a loser? And a first rate loser at that?
> 
> If he wants to be a loser and is a loser, then he's a winner. So he won't be a loser because he got what he wants, which makes him a winner so he won't be a loser.
> 
> I'm going for a lay down in a dark room................my brain hurts. :crazy5vh:


 Yes mate, that is correct - And if I win first prize I will offer to swap it with the winner of the second prize (hereinafter called "the loser") which would technically make the loser the winner... And the winner (me) would still be a winner.... Blimey, I'm glad we cleared that up anyway :laughing2dw:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Yes mate, that is correct - And if I win first prize I will offer to swap it with the winner of the second prize (hereinafter called "the loser") which would technically make the loser the winner... And the winner (me) would still be a winner.... Blimey, I'm glad we cleared that up anyway :laughing2dw:


 Yeah but! What if the second prize winner/loser doesn't want to swap? What then eh!? You will be the loser/winner.............going back to bed now.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

robden said:


> Yeah but! What if the second prize winner/loser doesn't want to swap? What then eh!? You will be the loser/winner.............going back to bed now.


 No mate, I would still be a winner - Just not the winner of the "correct" prize :laughing2dw:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Maybe the comp could be the most confusing post in this thread, in which case Davey would be the winner and therefore simultaneously the loser unless the loser wants to be a winner making the loser win and the winner lose. Simple!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Yes mate, that is correct - And if I win first prize I will offer to swap it with the winner of the second prize (hereinafter called "the loser") which would technically make the loser the winner... And the winner (me) would still be a winner.... Blimey, I'm glad we cleared that up anyway :laughing2dw:


 This comp is mine, even if I get 2nd I'll swap you for the auto :thumbsup:

I'll not add to the confusion about winners/losers etc..


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Damo516 said:


> This comp is mine, even if I get 2nd I'll swap you for the auto


 But.............. I don't want the auto.............. :taz:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Davey P said:


> But.............. I don't want the auto.............. :taz:


 Is that not what I said...  :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Damo516 said:


> Is that not what I said...  :laugh:


 Yes. Sorry, I got confused......


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Yes. Sorry, I got confused......


 Hahah I think this thread has confused you well and truly :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Damo516 said:


> Hahah I think this thread has confused you well and truly :laugh:


 I reckon it's time Roy put everyone out of their misery, and just posted the bloody 2nd prize to me... :tongue: (and by "everyone", I mean "me", obviously!)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> I reckon it's time Roy put everyone out of their misery, and just posted the bloody 2nd prize to me... :tongue: (and by "everyone", I mean "me", obviously!)


 Keep taking the tablets, Davey [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Keep taking the tablets, Davey [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


 Will do mate :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Will do mate :thumbsup:


 I`m glad to hear that,you don`t want to have sleep in that nice comfy room again do you?










:tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Actually, that looks quite nice :laugh:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, I'll make a decision on this at the weekend and maybe run two separate competitions one for each watch


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:swoon:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

My two penny worth and no photographic/drawing skill required....pick a Saturday several weeks hence, those that want in, sling a quid or two (Roy to decide) in the fundraising pot and the person who's chosen that week's first lottery number drawn wins the more expensive one and the person who draws the Bonus Ball (DaveyP) wins the less expensive one. That gives 59 people an equal chance of winning one watch and 53 people the chance of winning the second watch and it also throws a few quid Roy's way.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Oh, oh, oh, oh! I know, I know! The first competition can be a two thousand word assignment entitled "How I spent my summer", and the second can be a short story composition. :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Roy said:


> Ok, I'll make a decision on this at the weekend and maybe run two separate competitions one for each watch


 Nooooo that means Davey P will win both


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mcb2007 said:


> Nooooo that means Davey P will win both


 His stats are on the decline. You're only as good as your last game. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Nooooo that means Davey P will win both


 Get in! :thumbs_up:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy said:


> Ok, I'll make a decision on this at the weekend and maybe run two separate competitions one for each watch


 I'll make it easy for you Roy, As your name starts with R then limit entries to members who have commented on this thread and have a user name starting with R.

The eliminate anyone with over 5000 posts as they obviously need to spend more time with their family and friends.

Next eliminate anyone who has not put their location in their profile.

If my calculations are correct, a toss of a coin will allocate the prizes and you can put your feet up and enjoy a nice glass of wine instead of wasting your time thinking up the comp rules.

I came up with this excellent solution without any thought that I would be one of the winners - HONEST artytime:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

richy176 said:


> I'll make it easy for you Roy, As your name starts with R then limit entries to members who have commented on this thread and have a user name starting with R.
> 
> The eliminate anyone with over 5000 posts as they obviously need to spend more time with their family and friends.
> 
> ...


 In pirate talk, everybody's name starts with "Arrrr...".

Later,
William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

richy176 said:


> I'll make it easy for you Roy, As your name starts with R then limit entries to members who have commented on this thread and have a user name starting with R.
> 
> The eliminate anyone with over 5000 posts as they obviously need to spend more time with their family and friends.
> 
> ...


 Things were going so well as I read the first line.........went rapidly downhill from there.... :sadwalk:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Unfortunately, that would count me out. I don't have the computer skills or programs to 'make' a virtual watch, and my drawing skills have never passed the 'matchstick' man stage....


 That's me, that is ! :laugh:

Sorry, late to the party as usual.

I once made a cheese clock (long story involves a Twitter relationship with a particularly beautiful young lady :biggrin: ). Kept awful time but tasted very nice. artytime:










Do I win a prize for the weirdest and most useless design ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr Levity said:


> That's me, that is ! :laugh:
> 
> Sorry, late to the party as usual.
> 
> ...


 Tasty! :thumbs_up: ...Did you pull in the end?....(the lady, I mean....not your own! :laugh: )


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Tasty! :thumbs_up: ...Did you pull in the end?....(the lady, I mean....not your own! :laugh: )


 Half my age,(OK, less than half my age) intelligent, beautiful, tall and slim. Why would I want someone like that when I have Mrs L ?









No, we are cheese friends only.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Things were going so well as I read the first line.........went rapidly downhill from there.... :sadwalk:


 So sorry Roger but you have been a member of the forum for just over 7 years and have 8,691 posts. That works out at 3.4 posts every day - 24/7 so you either need therapy or Roy should just send you both watches for pure dedication.

Note to Moderators - please check for speed posting :biggrin: :laugh: :clap: :rltrlt:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

richy176 said:


> So sorry Roger but you have been a member of the forum for just over 7 years and have 8,691 posts. That works out at 3.4 posts every day - 24/7 so you either need therapy or Roy should just *send you both watches for pure dedication.*
> 
> Note to Moderators - please check for speed posting :biggrin: :laugh: :clap: :rltrlt:


 I like that bit and agree 100%! :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, time to do this, it is going to be a standard prize draw, well two, one for each watch. To enter click the link below and add a record, good luck :thumbsup:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/preatoriancomp/


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

2T254/2error code saying no permission to access........on iPad ......Davey fixing the draw already????


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> 2T254/2error code saying no permission to access........on iPad ......Davey fixing the draw already????


 Should be working now, sorry.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

No still not working


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nope ... Davey is certainly fixing this prize draw :huh:

Sorry, there is a problem

That page does not exist.

Error code: *2T251/5*

*From windows 10 on Laptop *


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Iceblue said:


> No still not working


 Please try now, I got some settings wrong.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy said:


> Should be working now, sorry.


 Don't fix it Roy - I got in and entered a record so no need for more entries although I didn't say which one I wanted to win but it was the QUARTZ


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should be fine now, blame Davey :laugh:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roy said:


> It should be fine now, blame Davey :laugh:


 Can we see the new records, to avoid duplication?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

robden said:


> Can we see the new records, to avoid duplication?


 You should be able to see them? I see someone has already entered twice, you can only enter once duplicate entries will be deleted.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How about a prize for the forum`s most prolific poster, whoever that might be 

artytime:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Roy said:


> You should be able to see them? I see someone has already entered twice, you can only enter once duplicate entries will be deleted.


 That @Davey P will stop at nothing to win :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry Roy, that'll be me that's entered twice, I thought as there was 2 comps you could enter for both:



Roy said:


> Ok, time to do this, it is going to be a standard prize draw, well two, one for each watch. To enter click the link below and add a record, good luck :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/preatoriancomp/


 Assuming it's me could you delete my second entry please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Damo516 said:


> Sorry Roy, that'll be me that's entered twice, I thought as there was 2 comps you could enter for both:
> 
> Assuming it's me could you delete my second entry please?


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't see any it satpys 10 records . Then the box below no records to see , is it because I'm new. Or an I pad problem .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I can see that there are 11 entries, but not view them...only mine.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I can see that there are 11 entries, but not view them...only mine.


 Should be fixed now 

When we make the draw, we will do one draw and the winner will get to choose which of the watches they want and then we will do another draw for the other one. The winner of the first draw will be excluded from the second draw.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Should be fixed now


 Yep...cheers, Roy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Should be fixed now
> 
> When we make the draw, we will do one draw and the winner will get to choose which of the watches they want and then we will do another draw for the other one. The winner of the first draw will be excluded from the second draw.


 Fair enough! I didn't fancy the quartz anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> That @Davey P will stop at nothing to win :laugh: :laugh:


 That's weird, I entered 50 times, and every entry came back with a message to say I have won............


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I will be drawing the first leg of the competition tomorrow, good luck to all that have entered


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@Davey P wishes his entry to be withdrawn, as I have it on good authority that he has joined the order?.........he's become a Trappist Monk. 

I suspect, to reflect on all his wrongdoings.

So chaps, everyone got a fair chance now! :rltrlt:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Karrusel said:


> @Davey P wishes his entry to be withdrawn, as I have it on good authority that he has joined the order?.........he's become a Trappist Monk.
> 
> I suspect, to reflect on all his wrongdoings.
> 
> So chaps, everyone got a fair chance now! :rltrlt:


 If he doesn't win I guess it will be the worst competition ever after the last one :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> I will be drawing the first leg of the competition tomorrow, good luck to all that have entered


 :watch:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This afternoon :tongue:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here are your allocated numbers for the draw 



richy176


ong


tixntox


Daz


Mart


Damo516


Roger the Dodger


scottswatches


Rotundus


Timez Own


Vadiro


Iceblue


chocko


Mr Levity


girnli


brummie1875


Littlelegs


robden


PC-Magician


jsud2002


mcb2007


bowie


DJH584


William_Wilson


weaselid


Badger


Muddy D


Karrusel


RWP


Pip


bridgeman


Foxdog


chris.ph


Jonesinamillion


Raptor


retro72


Wookie_66


badgersdad


apm101


Laughing gravy


stolid


kanab22


NickD


artistmike


electorn


JimboJames1972


relaxer7


Bob Sheruncle


Wookie


Guz


Davey P


vek


Biker


Flycaster


snowy


Desmo


Delta


harryblakes7


danoafc


Seismic one


GASHEAD


norfolkngood


watchzone


mel


Big Bad Boris


Toddy101


brooksy


rhino2k


The Canon Man


chris l


mrToM


Paulb


deano1956


ESL


OldHooky


Mr Cracker


chris_s


fastmongrel


Sir Alan


decraew


shadowninja


nolsj


Odo


Badcrumble


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roy said:


> Here are your allocated numbers for the draw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's better........Hehehehehehehehehe :clap:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, a 1 in 85 chance of winning - Come on number 51 :yahoo: (I'll ignore robden's pathetic attempt to rig the results...  )


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Didn't know there was that many active members.... :swoon:

Good luck all, except Davey P artytime:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, the first winner is :









Well done @badgersdad Please PM me to let me know which one you prefer, the draw for the other one will be done as soon as possible after Badger has claimed.

Thank You all for entering :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Well done to Badgersdad........


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbs_up: @badgersdad


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO *@badgersdad* well done that man!!*


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Well done Badgersdad :thumbs_up:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Congratulations@Badgersdad! You lucky thing you...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Well done @badgersdad - don't pick the quartz or DaveyP will sulk :huh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> Well done @badgersdad - don't pick the quartz or DaveyP will sulk :huh:


 "Please pick the auto, please pick the auto............."

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Davey P said:


> "Please pick the *quartz*, please pick the *quartz*............."
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 Well said that man :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Damo516 said:


> Well said that man :laugh:


 Oi, that's not what I said.......... :angry:

:laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations badgersdad. :thumbsup:

Later,
William


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Well done @badgersdad.....enjoy! :rltrlt:


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done @badgersdad .... although I don't understand why 42 didn't win seeing as that's the answer to life, the universe and everything.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Wow! That's fantastic. it'll be the automatic, which was the one I said I preferred in my original post. Thanks very much Roy. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Well done badgersdad & Roy. Having tried that one out there's a lot to like. Enjoy


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Well done Badgersdad. :clap: Pick the Quartz :yes:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I hate waiting. :watch: Number..18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18

18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well done @badgersdad :thumbsup:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> Wow! That's fantastic. it'll be the automatic, which was the one I said I preferred in my original post. Thanks very much Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You do realise that by choosing the automatic you have consigned one of your fellow members to suffer the wrath of @Davey P. I thought this was meant to be a friendly forum :clap:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> You do realise that by choosing the automatic you have consigned one of your fellow members to suffer the wrath of @Davey P.* I thought this was meant to be a friendly forum *


 What on earth made you think this is a friendly forum...? :angry:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Well done Badgersdad


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Noooooooo :scared: Now @Davey P has a 1:83 chance of winning the one he really wants. Pretty good odds I reckon :laugh:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

richy176 said:


> You do realise that by choosing the automatic you have consigned one of your fellow members to suffer the wrath of @Davey P. I thought this was meant to be a friendly forum :clap:


 I don't think anyone need be too scared of Davey. He's a softy.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for all your congratulations messages folks, they are almost as good as the prize.
:clap:

:rltrlt:

:thumbs_up:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations @badgersdad and I hope that you enjoy which ever watch you pick as your prize.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats on winning and thanks to Roy for the competition


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr Levity said:


> Noooooooo :scared: Now @Davey P has a 1:83 chance of winning the one he really wants. Pretty good odds I reckon :laugh:


 I'll take those odds - Get in! :thumbs_up:



badgersdad said:


> I don't think anyone need be too scared of Davey. He's a softy.


 True mate, very true :biggrin:



DJH584 said:


> Congratulations @badgersdad and I hope that you enjoy which ever watch you pick as your prize.


 He's already chosen the automatic - Leaving the quartz for me to win, obviously... :watch:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

The suspense, the waiting, the anticipation. It's all getting too much for me. I think I'll just go and have a little lie down.

We all know who's going to win anyway.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The draw for the quartz one......................................................









Unlucky for some but not for @chocko, Congratulations, please PM me your address 

Thank you everyone for entering :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Congratulation @chocko, enjoy :thumbs_up:

Thanks again to @Roy

:rltrlt:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO *@chocko *WELL DONE ON THE WIN, HAPPY DÄYS * :clap:

*MASSIVE THANKS YET AGAIN TO *@Roy

* GREAT COMP FAB PRIZES * :rltrlt:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW can't believe it ,THANK YOU Roy :thumbsup: for a great competition and a great looking watch .


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats @chocko and thanks @Roy for the chance to win 2 great watches :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucky 13 Choco.......congratulations and enjoy. Don't worry about the Davey P tantrum that is bound to follow :clap:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations on winning, that man artytime:

& Davey didn`t win...








​







​
​
​
​
​
You know I don`t mean it really, Davey :tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

RWP said:


> Lucky 13 Choco.......congratulations and enjoy. Don't worry about the Davey P tantrum that is bound to follow :clap:


 Bugger, I had my acceptance speech prepared as well - Gutted! :angry:

Congratulations to the winners, and thanks Roy for such a generous gesture :rltrlt: (worst... competition.... ever!)


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Well done both, and thanks for the chance Roy.............albeit very slim though with my luck.

This time next year Rodders, this time next year!


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

:sign_what: Surely you meant 14 ?









Congrats to @badgersdad and @chocko and thanks to @Roy for picking the wrong number a great competition. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Bugger, I had my acceptance speech prepared as well - Gutted! :angry:
> 
> Congratulations to the winners, and thanks Roy for such a generous gesture :rltrlt: (worst... competition.... ever!)


 I even had a space cleared in my watch box too...... :baby:

Congrats to Badgersdad and Chocko...(jammy gits  ) and thanks to Roy for the comp.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Congrats to both winners & thanks to Roy for the bit of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Congrats@chocko and thanks Roy for a compo with such greAt prizes, amazingly generous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the competition Roy. Even though I didnt win, it was quite fun reading the desperate attempts to win, especially the drawing of the watch with only 11 markers and hands of one size (Even the date was out)

Congrats to both winners. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks to all members that congratulated me and my commiserations to Davey P . :yes:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Well done chocko, enjoy....-)


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

My congratulations to both of you on being the winners of the draw. I hope that you both enjoy the watch that you will receive from @Roy

David

PS. At least @Davey P didn't win one :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations chocko! :thumbsup:

Later,
William


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

@chocko congratulations Sir!

Big shout for both winners and an even bigger shout out to Roy.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Well done chaps and a big thanks to Roy!

Hooe you both enjoy them!


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you Roy and well done to the winners! I will have to put world peace back on hold.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Great comp!!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

well done chocko


----------

